# Lizards > General Geckos >  Shopping for a crestie.... hmmmmm.....

## Skyrivers

So many choices. What is your favorite morph? What to avoid? Might pick up a trio.

----------


## artgecko

I love super dalmatians and extreme tigers (aka brindles), the "tri color" harlequins and Halloween harlies are nice too.  Good head structure (wide crest) and prominant spikes are always a plus.  

If you can purchase a slightly older baby, that works out best too as the tiny babies tend to be more fragile in terms of humidity and feeding.  I would definitly get one that is already eating prepared diet and find out what kind/flavor it is feeding on.  

I have 2 cresties, 3 gargs, and a leachie.  You might want to consider a garg as well.  They get a little chunkier than cresteds, but have a much different look to them.  

I have only had one negative experience purchasing geckos.  If you want me to, I can PM you with the name of that breeder (which I would avoid).  Pangea is reputable, but sometimes overpriced compared to other breeders.  Altitude exotics and dragon town are also well-known breeders to check out.  Kawaii Reptiles (on FB) is the breeder I got my leachie from and they also do cresteds.

----------


## tttaylorrr

i adopted my crestie through a local rescue, so idk of any reputable crestie breeders.

for morph(s): i like Dalmations (normal and super)! i also like the tri-colors and the ones with lots of cool patterning. (:

idk what my crestie is morph-wise, but he's red, has some pattern on his sides, and spots on his face.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-10-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

Some of the ones that catch my eye are.....

https://www.morphmarket.com/us/c/rep...-geckos/179948

https://www.morphmarket.com/us/c/rep...-geckos/179301

https://www.morphmarket.com/us/c/rep...-geckos/178582

https://www.morphmarket.com/us/c/rep...-geckos/162385

https://www.morphmarket.com/us/c/rep...-geckos/176369


What are your thoughts?

----------


## Skyrivers

Also looking at Gargoyle Geckos. 

https://www.morphmarket.com/us/c/rep...-geckos/178648

https://www.morphmarket.com/us/c/rep...-geckos/177625

https://www.morphmarket.com/us/c/rep...-geckos/153869

----------

